
What's the big deal about railroad tracks? - ziofill
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1177631604186996737.html
======
ColinWright
Here's pretty much the same text dating back from 2000:

[http://www.astrodigital.org/space/stshorse.html](http://www.astrodigital.org/space/stshorse.html)

Snopes wrote about it:

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/railroad-gauge-
chariots/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/railroad-gauge-chariots/)

It was also discussed at length here on HN 3 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20239682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20239682)

And another debunking:

[https://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2538/was-
standard-...](https://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2538/was-standard-
railroad-gauge-48-determined-by-roman-chariot-ruts/)

So, nice story. Not true.

~~~
ziofill
whoah, nice find, thanks

